# New To Outbacks



## Tobydog (Oct 13, 2005)

Hello, I am new to this website. FOund it from RV Net.com. Currently have a 215 SSO Hybrid TT and love it but looking to simplify setup and breakdown while camping. Would like to throw things on the bed, pack up the outside stuff and head for home. Looking at Outback and specifically the 25RSS. Biggest question I have is the Queen Bed slide and if there have been any problems. Have they leaked, are there supports underneath, do they shake when getting in them? I read somewhere on here where a concern was with the length of the bed but not sure that would apply to me at 5'10". Any advice will be greatly appreciated. Also, what are you towing the 25RSS with. I have an F-150 Super Crew, 5.4L with factory tow. I'm sure I will be asking more questions.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Let me be the first to welcome you to the site. I always set up my Outback with the front slightly higher than the rear, this keeps any rain/dew that lays on top of the rear slide away from the seals. I have camped in 2" per hour rain storms and haven't had any leaks. I do wipe off the top of the slide before I push it in. There are two support arms that attach to the rear for the camper, it takes about 5-10 mins to set up and take down. As for shake when you get in and out of the queen bed, there is a little but it isn't bad. I am about 6' and go 245 pounds and have slept on ours and there hasn't been alot of movement.

You should be OK with our Ford pulling the 25RSS, if you have the right gears and weight dist. hitch set up.

Again welcome to the site and feel free to ask any questions you might have, you will always get an answer, it might not be the one you want but you will get an answer.

Gary


----------



## drose (Jul 26, 2005)

Welcome, I would agree with Gary it takes me maybe 5 mins. to set the rear slide up. As for any shake don't notice any more in the queen slide than any other part of the trailer..


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action action action WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, TOBYDOG! action action action 
Glad to have you aboard!

Now all we have to do is get you into an Outback, and your life will be complete!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Tobydog said:


> Hello, I am new to this website. FOund it from RV Net.com. Currently have a 215 SSO Hybrid TT and love it but looking to simplify setup and breakdown while camping.


Tobydog,

It must be fate! You have to buy an Outback - I'll tell you why.

I went from a popup to a travel trailer for some of the same reasons you mentioned. Before I bought my first TT three years ago, we had looked at some of the hybrids and I decided that, other than not having to crank the thing up, it was too much like a popup - and I was trying to get away from that. I wanted to be able to pull over to use the bathroom while traveling, eat lunch in it on the road without having the beds folded up all around us, pack up wet without having to open up at home to dry out â€" you know the drill â€" same in a popup and hybrid.









Nothing against hybrids, just had enough of the folding canvas after 14 years in a popup. Anyway, I got the bug for a new trailer a few weeks ago and started looking around. Visited a few dealers and walked in a few different makes and models. I had seen an Outback at a campground a few years ago but had forgotten about it.

Then, while I was on a camping trip with my youngest son (just the two of us â€" we love that) I visited a dealer where the salesman was very good (and I mean it in the best sense). The guy asked me questions and listened to what I wanted in a trailer and showed me a few trailers that I liked. He saved the best for last â€" the Outback. We looked at a 27 RSDS and fell in love with it the moment we walked in. My son didnâ€™t want to leave.

I put the wheels in motion and we picked up our brandy new â€™06 28 RSDS last Friday and went camping with it right from the dealer. WE ALL LOVED IT! My 15 year-old son is 6â€™4â€ and Iâ€™m 6â€™5â€ and we did not feel the least bit cooped up all weekend even though it rained non-stop the entire weekend. Christian and I do have to bend a little because itâ€™s about 6â€™3â€ of headroom. The bottom bunks in our model are 7â€ long so the big guy fits in them with no problem.

The rear slide (which you had questions about) is rock solid. As I said, Iâ€™m 6â€™5â€ and weigh 260 pounds. We did not feel that thing move in the least, even though we were wrestling and cuddling in it. It is too short for me to sleep in with my wife, so she slept on the couch while I slept catty-corner â€" which I like better any way. And, with four bunks in our model, and only two boys, we will have no problems bringing friends. At 5'10" you will have no problems in the rear slide.

So, you have to buy one â€" and hereâ€™s the fate part. A year ago we rescued a dog from a shelter and he has become our great camping buddy â€" he loves camping. His name is . . . Toby.

Oh yeah - I also tow it with an F-150 5.4, 3.55 - same as yours. No problems at all.

All the best,
Scott

Here's a picture of Toby
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...cmd=si&img=1459


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome to you here, glad you found us from "over there"









Haven't noticed any shaking when getting in and out of the queen slide, I'm 5'9" and I have plenty of room so you should be alright at 5'10". There are supports/track underneath that support the slide, they take only a few minutes to put on and take off. Like Fire44 I raise the trailer a bit nose high so water runs to the rear, haven't had any leaks back there and it's been 3 seasons.

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com action

I have had no issues with the rear slide. I did a few simple mods to store the rear slide the support in the back of the TT and set time is now about 2-3min









We camped in Cape Cod last year and caught the tail end of Katrina. It rained for 5 days and nights. Some road were 2' covered with water. It rain so hard, I put the awning back into the travel position. There was so much rain, I was afraid that the awning could not support the water. The awning was even on a slant.

Outback - completely dry inside, not a single drop









Good Luck with your purchase

Thor


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

The best thing about owning an Outback is the one thing the manufacturer didn't build in, this web site. This is the most informative, most civil and helpful bunch of people I have ever encountered.

Reverie


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Tobydog to the group
Can't say anymore than what was already said
The people are great and even better in person.

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Tobydog,

Let me add my welcome to those so eloquently uttered prior....glad to have you with us.

Enjoy your new Outback and enjoy Outbackers.com! action

Mark


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Tobydog,

Welcome to the site, and glad you are looking at an Outback. Both are "Top of the Line".


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Welcome Tobydog! I think you'll find the Outback to be exceptional and this site to be extraordinary! Do a search for getting the best deal. Several people have posted good advice in this regard, as well. Let us know when you finalize the deal! Good luck!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Advice? Well, I don't have too much to offer, but I will say....

get the Outback







get the Outback







get the Outback







get the Outback








Welcome aboard, hope all goes well and you will be one of the many happy Outbackers here!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site...we're glad you joined.

We have the 28RSS and the only time I ever felt the Queen bed move was when we didn't have a solid footing for the stabilizers. This happened during initial setup and I quickly showed my 9 year old son how to really put the stabilizer down and then give it a nice â€œsnugâ€™n it upâ€ twist


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

I tow the 25RS-S with a 2002 F150 4x4 Supercrew FX4 with 3.55 gears. I think the trailer is a good match for the truck. Bought my outback in Aug 2002, had a little trouble with the rear slide, one of the wheels that slide on the rail broke off of the slide. It happened after only about 3 trips, I added some heavier nuts/bolts to hold those wheels onto the slide better and haven't had any trouble since. No one else on the forum has experienced this however.

I only had one leak on rear slide, it happened when camper was in storage for winter. The place where I stored it was graded a little bit and camper kind of tilted to one side, to complicate matters I stored the trailer level front to back. A little water leaked in on one side of the slide. I now store camper with tongue up a bit (nothing crazy, just move the bubble over a little) and also my new storage spot is more level side to side, haven't had any more leaks. Never had any leaks from the back during camping.

Really no more shaking in the rear than what occurs throughout the camper. I am 6' tall and have no trouble sleeping in the rear slide. I think the camper is great for a family of four, leaves lots of extra room to tough out a rainy weekend.

Good luck
Danny


----------



## Tobydog (Oct 13, 2005)

sattlesey said:


> Tobydog said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, I am new to this website. FOund it from RV Net.com. Currently have a 215 SSO Hybrid TT and love it but looking to simplify setup and breakdown while camping.
> ...


Our Toby is also from the woods. Walked out of em' when he was about 3 months old and hasn't left yet. Don't want him to either. Part Lab/Part hound or something and I could not have a better dog if I had spent $2500. Two kids who have pulled his tail, wrestled with, fell on and everthing imaginable. NEVER once even growled.

Thanks for the information @ the TT and TV.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome dog!

I like my 25RSS very much. Tows fine behind my truck, and I fit in the queen slide just right...and I'm 6' tall.

I did have a slight water leak on my queen slide gasket, but the adjustment screws just needed a few turns. No problems after that.

No shaking, it's plenty sturdy up there.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------

